# My yard sale bargains



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

My yard sale bargains


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

What are these?


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Is this a puzzle and the winner who gets it right gets a sticker?


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

My guess..ink pads, I think.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> My yard sale bargains


Some how my post went thru before I was finished. They are ink pads. I make cards. Actually I had 16 photos of all I got ..will try to post again. I got all of this and much more for $20 ...can't post all the pictures but you get the idea


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow! Those are expensive stamps! Great find!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! You certainly hit the jackpot!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Watta deal!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

peggywolff408 said:


> Wow! Those are expensive stamps! Great find!


There was so much more I didn't post..it was amazing!


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Lucky you! I hate to think of what that all cost new! Enjoy making your cards!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

You made out like a bandit. What a great find.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Lucky day, lucky day! Good for you! :~)


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Score!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW Sue !
Merry Christmas!, Happy Birthday!, All in one. what a find !!
Happy stamping


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is a great find. Lucky you. I know how expensive those stamps can be. I am looking forward to seeing more cards posted using the things from your find. As I have told you before, I love seeing the cards that you make.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

What a HUGE deal you got. I made cards for a very long time and Stampin Up are the supplies and stamps that I used. I loved doing it. I hope the stamp pads are still good and "wet", and not dried out. I will have to check mine also. Congratulations on a wonderful deal. Have fun making cards. N


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, what a bargain, lucky you.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

That is an awesome find very, very lucky you! Can't wait for tag sale season to start up here!


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Was it a store going out of business? What a haul!



Sue Fish said:


> My yard sale bargains


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Boy, you scored big time! Just two small stamps can run you $20 or more depending on the design & size. Kudos to you!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. What a bargain, bet you are still doing a happy dance. Enjoy your stash.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> That is a great find. Lucky you. I know how expensive those stamps can be. I am looking forward to seeing more cards posted using the things from your find. As I have told you before, I love seeing the cards that you make.


Thanks..just trying to get things organized and find space for them and will get busy soon then going to Ct for a visit...


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

My word, Sue!!!!! That's not a find!! That's a jackpot. That looks like about an original cost of hundreds of dollars. Lucky you.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> My word, Sue!!!!! That's not a find!! That's a jackpot. That looks like about an original cost of hundreds of dollars. Lucky you.


I roughly added up and close to $500 with stampin up and non stampin up ..was totally amazing


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

????????????


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

The stamps will be very useful but some of those stamp pads might be dry and the inks for them (to 're-ink) might not be available any longer. You k
K now how they retire so many things after a while.. But still you got a lot of stuff.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

How fantastic a find. Someone's disappointment in a failed craft idea became a wonderful find for you.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Sue Fish said:


> Some how my post went thru before I was finished. They are ink pads. I make cards. Actually I had 16 photos of all I got ..will try to post again. I got all of this and much more for $20 ...can't post all the pictures but you get the idea


Wow! That's a real bargain.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It looks as if you bought a whole craft shop for $20 Sue. That is the bargain of the century. I am green with envy!!!!!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

rujam said:


> It looks as if you bought a whole craft shop for $20 Sue. That is the bargain of the century. I am green with envy!!!!!


Now I have to make one million cards !! lol


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow! You really got a bargain. It would have been a bargain if you only got the inks for $20. Enjoy!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeanml said:


> Wow! You really got a bargain. It would have been a bargain if you only got the inks for $20. Enjoy!


Yes I just could not believe it I wish I knew who she was so I could thank her again
I don't remember at all where we were because we were just driving along and saw the sign and went


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Lucky to have been at the right yard sale at the right time and day! Just a bit jealous! Ha


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! Lucky you! Enjoy!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh. My. Stars.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is quite a haul for $20!


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow! Just wow! What a great haul.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

You hit the jackpot! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## GRANDMADIANE (Nov 7, 2014)

WOW! You are one lucky gal!!!!!! Enjoy and happy stamping.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

what a stroke of luck for you!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

You win! That was a super find. Whomever was selling it, clearly had no idea of it's value! Well done.


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

you hit the jackpot.....there is a fortune wrapped up in that stuff...wow!


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

That is a once in a lifetime find. Enjoy.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG! Stampers heaven. Even cleaning pads. Boy did you get a bargain!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW, did you ever luck out.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yikes, you are the Yard Sale Queen with that haul ! Congtulations on being in the right place at the right time ! All I ever find is high priced junk. Good job Sue ! ????????


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Swiss Miss said:


> Lucky you! I hate to think of what that all cost new! Enjoy making your cards!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lucky you!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Would be nice to know what they are.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

What a lucky find!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! That's a bonanza of a haul.


----------



## Komitt (Oct 29, 2014)

I am green with envy. Lucky you.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, now that's what I call a lucky find, can't believe how little you paid for all that. well done you for being there at the right time!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay now I know what they are. Could not figure it out why the sides of them. Most of it dose not look as if it has ever been used. Now that is a haul for $20. No that was a killing. Have fun with all your new stamps and pads and stuff.


Sue Fish said:


> Some how my post went thru before I was finished. They are ink pads. I make cards. Actually I had 16 photos of all I got ..will try to post again. I got all of this and much more for $20 ...can't post all the pictures but you get the idea


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, my, Sue.....I have stamping crafts and I know the value of all those pads and stamps. Stampin Up is quality. You scored a huge buy.....good for you. Enjoy!!


----------



## BarbWray1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Fabulous score! Our town has it's annual City Wide Garage Sale this weekend and I am going on a hunt for things for my stashes!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

That's a haul, lucky you!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow! I don't do this craft but I can see the usefulness for playing with grandchildren when they get old enough. I could be the grandma with enough variety to see them through years of enjoyment making their own cards, and all for $20? :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That was quite the yard sale! Lucky you!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

????


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, Sue! You hit the jackpot didn't you? I'm a bit jealous.....Must be someone got tired of stamping. Or someone was cleaning house and is not a craft person. Good for you!


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Oh my gosh!! You certainly hit the jackpot!


jackpot nothing that's the mother load!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

goodjob!


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can you offer some of your cards for sale here after you have made some? I would love to get some for Easter.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

spyrogyra2 said:


> Can you offer some of your cards for sale here after you have made some? I would love to get some for Easter.


PM me..I sell most all of my cards..


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

BaraKiss said:


> What are these?


Stampin' Up stamp pads


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> My yard sale bargains


Now this was my best find but still happy with today's finds


----------

